# F1 marble motoro pups



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

So finally more then a year I manage to breed some more ray. It is her first litter and I got 3 pups. No idea on sex yet as I am to busy. The good thing about ray is that their pups is very cute not like fish fry.


































and here is the Mom.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

do let us know when they are for sale...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

[email protected] the one lonely convict in there , that looks so out of place, like driving a prius around a bunch of semi-trucks lol


rays are sweet, do the pups usually chew each other up like that or was that another fish?

did you happen to witness the birthing process , back when i had my rays that was what i wanted to watch the most but never played out for me

congrats on the babies, and yeah they are cute as well you know


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

they are so cute, how big they are when they hatch?


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

macframalama said:


> [email protected] the one lonely convict in there , that looks so out of place, like driving a prius around a bunch of semi-trucks lol
> 
> rays are sweet, do the pups usually chew each other up like that or was that another fish?
> 
> ...


That Mom pics is a few weeks ago, so I don't think the convicts survive in that tank. They were born at night as I notice Mom not eating when I feed so I know she due soon but I am not there to witness, and yeah with that many monster in that tank chance are one got chew on by someone.



Adz1 said:


> do let us know when they are for sale...


Not for awhile as I have room to house now . You can also breed some too if you are keeping your ray long enough.



arash53 said:


> they are so cute, how big they are when they hatch?


They were born about 4-5" disc.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

well that answers that , thanks


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

here is the rest of the ray in my tank.
hybrid from Mike









hystrix









BDxLeo from Boyde


















parent of the pups. Look how small the male is 









full family pics


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow, amazing, can i ask how many Gallons is your tank?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Lucky you. They are extremely cute.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

ndnhuy said:


> Wow, amazing, can i ask how many Gallons is your tank?


heres his thrad check it out...amazing
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/1200-gallon-plywood-build-2-a-26298/


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

still so in awe of this tank


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! Very nice collection!!!


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

That is REALLY amazing!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I'll try to raise these to see how they turn out as of right now they look just like Motoro and no marble yet.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> still so in awe of this tank


My wife did WOW too but in a negative way  like wow too much food.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Well done! Nice to see some home bread pups in vancouver  How many full grown rays are you planning for that tank?


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

NICEEEEE pups!!! breeding rays can be quite rewarding!!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Bluebarry said:


> NICEEEEE pups!!! breeding rays can be quite rewarding!!


I see why you post this..... Stop tempting me


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

did you have to seperate at anytime due to her being aggresive?


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

AWW said:


> Well done! Nice to see some home bread pups in vancouver  How many full grown rays are you planning for that tank?


Right now I have 7 and saving up for black diamond so 9 rays should be good for my tank as I need to give them room to swim as well.



dino said:


> did you have to seperate at anytime due to her being aggresive?


ray is not like other fish, they don't get aggressive when pregnant. The only problem with ray is that the male always bite on the female and they will breed constantly right after birth, therefore people do separate male and female sometime.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

really ok ive seen females eat everything in the tank when prego excluding the other rays of course. Anyway thanks for the info


----------

